
South African court rules against mass surveillance on citizens by the state - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/16/south-africa-mass-surveillance-court-rica-illegal-tapping-spying/
======
Synaesthesia
Yeah turns out our government was spying on us all along, not really shocking
as it's within the means of any world government.

